# Neuer Rechner und eingerostetes Wissen

## l3u

Hi :-)

Demnächst muß mal ein neuer Rechenknecht her. Den letzten Computer hab ich mir im Jahre des Herrn 2002 gekauft, das war ein Athlon XP 1800+ mit 512 MB RAM. Seither hat sich ja vermutlich ein bißchen was getan in der Computerbranche. Da ich absolut nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand bin, wär's echt cool, wenn ihr mich an eurem aktuellen Wissen teilhaben lassen würdet, was man sich da so holt heutzutage.

Der Rechner soll natürlich eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau sein. Schnell, leise, sparsam, und am besten noch günstig :-D Nein, im Ernst, das Ding soll ein Desktop-Rechner sein, auf dem es Spaß macht, Gentoo zu bauen. Ich will da weder 3D-Shooter spielen, noch will ich ein RAID-5 mit 5 TB hochziehen. Ein ganz normaler Desktop eben für den durchschnittlichen Gentoo-User.

Also was nimmt man? AMD? Intel? Zwei oder vier Kerne? Auf was muß man bei den Mainboards achten? Auf was bei der Graphikkarte? Die soll bloß schön KDE 4 mit Schnickschnack und Google Earth anzeigen können, nicht mehr. Muß also keine Drei-Slot-Einbauhöhe-Heizung sein, auf der man Eier braten kann. Reicht z. B. das Intel-Kärtchen, was jetzt ja scheinbar oft schon auf dem Mainboard ist?

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Auskunft :-)

----------

## ScytheMan

Willst du einen beschleunigten X-Server laufen lassen á la Compiz oder reicht dir "normales" KDE?

Ich persönlich, um mal von vornherein die Position klar zu stellen, bevorzuge AMD aus versch. Gründen, die hier aber nicht zur Diskussion stehen sollten. Einzige Ausnahme sind Notebooks, da ist Intel zu weit vorraus. 

Zum Mobo/GraKa:

Hier mal ein Vergleich der IGP von AM2(+) Sockeln:

http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?s=3b0cd2fdb8f548d87f22b24a59814447&t=516230

Ich persönlich würde heute ein Mobo mit 780G oder verm. eher 790GX kaufen, kommt natürlich darauf an wieviel du ausgeben willst. Zum Linux-Support kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, sollte aber ein kurzer Besuch bei der Suchmaschine deiner Wahl ausspucken (AMD hat gegenüber Nvidia Grafikchips den Vorteil, dass sie aktiv Open-Source unterstützen und die Spezifikationen so langsam öffnen, Intel veröffentlicht ebenfalls offene Treiber für seine Grafikchips).

Falls der IGP zu langsam sein sollte, besteht ja immer noch die Möglichkeit eine weitere GraKa nachzurüsten. Möglich ist hier eben auch der Hybridbetrieb.

AMD hat mit seinem Sockelkonzept in der Theorie den Vorteil, dass eine AM2-CPU auch auf den Nachfolger AM2+-Boards und dann auf AM3-Boards laufen soll (und umgekehrt, gibt einige Einschränkungen hierbei,u.a. was den Speichercontroller angeht), aber Prinzipiell eine gute Idee, wenn man für die Zukunft gerüstet sein will.

Zur CPU:

Hier kommts darauf an wieviel Geld und wieviel Watt du ausgeben willst. Es gibt sehr günstige Dualcores im K8 Design, die wenig Watt verbrauchen und natürlich auch die neueren Phenoms, die viel Watt verbrauchen aber auch dementsprechend mehr liefern. Ich habe aktuell einen AMD Athlon64 X2 5200+ und bin ziemlich zufrieden damit. Für den Desktop eigentlich völlig ausreichend. 

Zum RAM:

DDR2-Ram sollte für ein Desktop-System ausreichen, 2GB sollten es mindestens sein um etwas Spielraum zu haben. Bei heutigen Speicherpreisen kann man aber eigentlich auch mehr kaufen, wenn man z.B. mit einer ramdisk spielen will. Probleme mit der Speicherverwaltung gibts ja dank 64-Bit keine mehr. DDR3 is imho noch zu teuer.

Zum Festplatte:

Größe nach gusto, mehr schadet eigentlich nie. Seagate hat scheinbar einige Probleme mit Firmware, inwiefern das Problem gravierend ist, bleibt abzuwarten. Verm. eher wird die Mücke zum Elefanten.

Ich persönlich empfehle Samsung sind leise, zuverlässig und schnell.

grüße

ScytheMan

----------

## l3u

Der ganz normale X-Server reicht mir schon. Ich brauch da nix Spezielles. Seh ich das richtig, daß das alles Mainboards mit On-board-Graphikkarten sind? Also kann man sich als Normalsterblicher sowas kaufen?

Meine Festplatten waren bisher immer alle von WD, und da ist mir auch noch keine kaputtgegangen. Also wird's wohl diesmal auch wieder eine von WD werden ;-)

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

ich würde einen Core2Duo nehmen und einen Chipsatz von Intel mit integrierter Grafik. Die neuen Intel Chipsätze sind für Compiz, KDE4 und Co ausreichend schnell und soweit ich weiß die einzigen GPUs für die es quelloffene Treiber gibt, die 3D Beschleunigung ermöglichen. Ich nutze 2GB RAM, was auch ausreicht. Dazu eine 1TB HDD und du hast einen modernen Rechner (1 große Platte braucht natürlich weniger als 2 kleinere). 

Grüße

Mattes

----------

## l3u

Ich hab mir sagen lassen, daß so ein Quadcore schon schön schnell ist, aber daß selbst beim Kompilieren nicht unbedingt so viele Prozesse gleichzeitig gestartet werden, daß man überhaupt davon profitieren kann. Also quasi, daß die Kerne meistens drauf warten, daß irgendwas fertig wird und hauptsächlich Strom rausblasen.

Ist's also so, daß man auch als ständig kompilierender Gentoo-User mit einen Core 2 Duo besser bedient ist?

Und was für ein Mainboard kann man kaufen? AsRock scheint ja recht günstig zu sein, z. B. Sollte man da auf irgendwelche Chipsatz-Versionen achten o. ä.?

----------

## musv

Ich hatte vor kurzem dasselbe Problem. Allerdings war es bei mir eher unfreiwilliger Natur, da bei meinem Athlon XP 2600 entweder Motherboard oder CPU den Geist aufgegeben haben. Deswegen hab ich mich auch mal informiert, was es im absoluten Low-Price-Segment gibt. Mehr gibt meine Haushaltskasse momentan nicht her. 

Gefunden hab ich einen Athlon X2 6000+ mit 4GB Ram, Gehäuse, Motherboard mit 405-Chipsatz und Geforce 9400 für 220 Euronen. Ein stärkeres Netzteil, schnellerer Ram und das dafür notwendige Motherboard brachten mich dann auf Gesamtkosten inkl. Versand von 293 Eus. Zur Zeit warte ich noch auf die Kiste, deswegen kann ich zur Qualität nicht wirklich viel sagen, bleib aus Erfahrungsgründen auch erstmal skeptisch. Sicher ist aber, dass in der Kiste nur die absolut billigsten Teile drinstecken. Beim Einzelkauf (mit ebenfall Billigstteilen) wär ich ca. 50 Euro teurer gekommen. Daher ist der Rechner nur als vorübergehende Lösung für 1 bis 2 Jahre gedacht.

Wirklich Ahnung hab ich von aktuellen Rechnern nicht, was ich aber so mitbekommen hab: 

Kommts auf die Kohle an, nimm AMD. Da kriegst du schon für o.g. Preis was halbwegs Vernünftiges.

Spielt Geld keine Rolle, nimm Intel. Da ist die Leistung besser und der Stromverbrauch niedriger, der Preis aber auch um einiges höher. 

Bei AMD sind die aktuellen Boards AM2+-Boards. Falls du sowas nimmst, achte darauf, dass es ein AM2+ und kein AM2 ist. 

Bei Quadcore (egal ob Intel oder AMD) solltest du erstmal entscheiden, in wieweit das tatsächlich für Deinen Anwendungsbereich notwendig ist. Wahrscheinlich werden bei dem Ding die meiste Zeit 3 der 4 Kerne nur rumidlen und Strom rausblasen. 

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich würde dir zu einem Core2Duo raten. Der ist nicht mehr soooo teuer und von der Leistung völlig ausreichend. Wenn es ein AMD sein sollte, würde ich dir auf jeden Fall den Phenom empfehlen. Alle anderen CPUs kann man von denen momentan leider in die Tonne hauen.

Was sich die Grafikkarte angeht, solltest du zu nvidia tendieren. Diese werden besser unterstützt und stellen für mich die besseren Karten her.

Recht günstig zu haben wäre in dem Fall also:

Core2Duo, Mainboard welches 800er DDR2 unterstützt und dann noch den Speicher dazu (da kann ich den von GEIL empfehlen).

Dann wärst du recht günstig weg und hättest einen guten Rechner, der auf jeden Fall deinen Anforderungen gerecht werden sollte.

----------

## papahuhn

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Ich hab mir sagen lassen, daß so ein Quadcore schon schön schnell ist, aber daß selbst beim Kompilieren nicht unbedingt so viele Prozesse gleichzeitig gestartet werden, daß man überhaupt davon profitieren kann. 

 

Das kommt auf das Paket an, das du kompilierst. Manche nutzen in der Tat nur einen Kern, z.B. Thunderbird oder Firefox (2).

Viele kannst du aber sehr gut parallelisieren. Ich kompiliere auf einem Dualcore und zusätzlich über distcc auf 8-10 verschiedenen "Kernen", und der Zeitunterschied ist dabei deutlich. Vor allem dem Kernel schaue ich da gerne beim Kompilieren zu.   :Razz: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

Vielleicht solltest du auch noch was warten  :Wink: 

http://www.golem.de/0901/64674.html

----------

## Knieper

Wenn's sparsam sein sollte, kannst Du auch über einen AMD 4850e nachdenken. DualCore mit 2.5GHz bei 45W und momentan ~50Eur. 3D-Grafik ist mir egal und ein 780/790-onboard-Chip reicht da vollkommen und spielt sogar Blu-Ray ab.

----------

## schachti

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Also was nimmt man? AMD? Intel?

 

Willst Du ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und günstige Hardware, dann AMD. Willst Du etwas mehr Leistung und etwas weniger Stromverbrauch, nimm Intel.

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Zwei oder vier Kerne?

 

Vier Kerne werden in der Praxis bei einem "normalen" Anwendungsprofil einfach noch nicht ausgenutzt. Beim Kompilieren kann Dir das was bringen, evtl. auch bei Spezialsoftware, die gut skaliert und für mehrere Kerne/CPUs optimiert ist - aber in der Praxis hat man mehr davon, das Geld in einen schnellen Prozessor mit zwei Kernen zu investieren (da bekommst Du bei gleichem Preis oder gleichem Stromverbrauch tendenziell mehr Leistung pro Kern).

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Auf was bei der Graphikkarte? Die soll bloß schön KDE 4 mit Schnickschnack und Google Earth anzeigen können, nicht mehr. Muß also keine Drei-Slot-Einbauhöhe-Heizung sein, auf der man Eier braten kann. Reicht z. B. das Intel-Kärtchen, was jetzt ja scheinbar oft schon auf dem Mainboard ist?

 

Für Dein Anforderungsprofil würde ich ganz klar auf die Chipsatzgrafik eines aktuellen Mainboards setzen. Für den 3D-Desktop reicht die aus, sie verbraucht weniger Strom, und ain Mainboard mit Chipsatzgrafik ist tendenziell günstiger als ein Mainboard ohne Grafik plus eine Grafikkarte. Und wenn Du später mal mehr Grafikleistung benötigst, kannst Du immer noch mit einer externen Grafikkarte aufrüsten.

----------

## schachti

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> Wenn es ein AMD sein sollte, würde ich dir auf jeden Fall den Phenom empfehlen.

 

Kommt drauf an. Wenn es billig sein soll und Du nicht so wahnsinnig viel Rechenpower benötigst, würde ich einen Athlon 64 X2 nehmen (denn 6000+ mit 89 Watt TDP gibt's schon für knapp über 60 Euro). Wenn Du etwas mehr ausgeben kannst/möchtest und noch ein paar Monate Zeit hast, würde ich auf den Phenom II mit 2 oder 3 Kernen warten, der deutlich energieeffizienter als der Athlon 64 X2 sein wird und zudem eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber dem enttäuschenden Phenom darstellt (siehe Artikel in der aktuellen c't).

----------

## tgurr

Wenn du häufig aktualisierst und kompilierst macht es auch durchaus Sinn 4GB RAM (sind ja gerade auch relativ günstig zu haben) zu kaufen und zwei davon als tmpfs für /var/tmp/paludis bzw. /var/tmp/portage zu mounten. Schont zusätzlich auch gleich noch die Festplatte mit.  :Wink: 

----------

## magicteddy

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> Ich würde dir zu einem Core2Duo raten. Der ist nicht mehr soooo teuer und von der Leistung völlig ausreichend. Wenn es ein AMD sein sollte, würde ich dir auf jeden Fall den Phenom empfehlen. Alle anderen CPUs kann man von denen momentan leider in die Tonne hauen.

 

Warum? BE 2350 Sparsam, kühl ausreichend fix für 95% aller Fälle. Nagut er wurde durch einen 4850e ersetzt den ein Kumpel nicht wollte weil er nicht auf der Kompatibilitätsliste seines Mainboards stand, soetwas nimmt man doch gerne mit. Die Phenoms haben leider auch einen größeren Stromhunger und fallen für mich aus, da ich die Rechenleistung nicht wirklich benötige und lieber eine leise Kiste haben möchte. Hier steht noch ein Intel E2180 aber ich sehe da keinen wesentlichen unterschied zum BE2350.

Ich bezeichne die AMD Dualcores als Preiswert und nicht billig!

-teddy

----------

## magicteddy

Moin,

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Der ganz normale X-Server reicht mir schon. Ich brauch da nix Spezielles. Seh ich das richtig, daß das alles Mainboards mit On-board-Graphikkarten sind? Also kann man sich als Normalsterblicher sowas kaufen?

 

Ganz klar JA, das passt zu Deinem Nutzungsprofil. Achte auf DVI Port für den Monitor, VGA kann je nach Auflösung ganz schön matschig werden. Hier rennen 2 Rechner mit NVidia OnBoard Grafik, sowohl unter Windows als auch Linux kein Problem. Die Nachteile der Chipsatzgrafik: Hauptspeicher wird mitgenutzt, ist aber bei den heutigen Preisen kein Thema, lediglich der etwas ausgebremste Speicherzugriff kann evtl. zu Abzügen führen. Wobei ich bei einem Test mit einer separaten Grafikkarte keinen Unterschied bemerkt habe.

-teddy

----------

## ScytheMan

 *magicteddy wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
>  *l3u wrote:*   Der ganz normale X-Server reicht mir schon. Ich brauch da nix Spezielles. Seh ich das richtig, daß das alles Mainboards mit On-board-Graphikkarten sind? Also kann man sich als Normalsterblicher sowas kaufen? 
> 
> Ganz klar JA, das passt zu Deinem Nutzungsprofil. Achte auf DVI Port für den Monitor, VGA kann je nach Auflösung ganz schön matschig werden. Hier rennen 2 Rechner mit NVidia OnBoard Grafik, sowohl unter Windows als auch Linux kein Problem. Die Nachteile der Chipsatzgrafik: Hauptspeicher wird mitgenutzt, ist aber bei den heutigen Preisen kein Thema, lediglich der etwas ausgebremste Speicherzugriff kann evtl. zu Abzügen führen. Wobei ich bei einem Test mit einer separaten Grafikkarte keinen Unterschied bemerkt habe.
> ...

 

Nicht mehr unbedingt. AMD hat in manchen Chipsätzen 790GX sicher, 780G manchmal sog. Sideport Memory verbaut. Heißt der Grafikchip auf dem Mobo hat seinen eigenen Speicher.

----------

## l3u

Also unterm Strich tut's also aber schon so ne On-Board-Karte, oder?

Insgesamt wäre es schon schön, wenn die Mühle leise wäre und wenig Strom brauchen würde.

----------

## magicteddy

Moin, *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nicht mehr unbedingt. AMD hat in manchen Chipsätzen 790GX sicher, 780G manchmal sog. Sideport Memory verbaut. Heißt der Grafikchip auf dem Mobo hat seinen eigenen Speicher.

 

Danke für den Hinweis, die AMD/ATI Chips habe ich nicht auf dem Schirm, Nvidia war zu der Zeit als ich gekauft habe einfach Linux-freundlicher, und das Wissen wird erst beim nächsten Kauf wieder aufgefrischt, der könnte aber leicht 2-3 Jahre in der Zukunft liegen.

-teddy

----------

## magicteddy

Moin,

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Also unterm Strich tut's also aber schon so ne On-Board-Karte, oder? Insgesamt wäre es schon schön, wenn die Mühle leise wäre und wenig Strom brauchen würde.

 

Stromverbrauch habe ich nicht gemessen, aber die beiden Asrock Boards hier sind passiv gekühlt, beim Internet Office & Co säuselt nur die HD hörbar vor sich hin. Erst unter Last drehen die CPU-Kühler auf, aber imho völlig im Rahmen. Bei einem ist die Grafik noch analog an einen 19" TFT angeschlossen, das ist noch ok. Der andere via DVI ist natürlich einwandfrei.

-teddy

----------

## l3u

Ich hab mir grad mal vom PC-Händler meines Vertrauens ein Angebot geholt:

- Schallgedämmtes Gehäuse

- 4 GB RAM

- 1 TB HD

Und dann zwei Varianten:

Mit nem AMD Athlon AM2 X2 6000+, wo das Mainboard dann eine GeForce 6-Class 6150 (oder sowas) onboard hätte oder:

Mit nem  Intel Core 2 Duo E 8400, wo das Mainboard dann eine GeForce 7100 onboard hätte.

Die AMD-Variante für 430 €, die Intel-Variante für 530 €.

Kommt mir jetzt ziemlich billig vor, allerdings fallen die 100 € Preisunterschied schon auf bei gleicher Prozessorleistung (2 x 3 GHz).

Gibt's Empfehlungen seitens der Profis? Bzw. wie lang wird's denn noch dauern, bis es diesen Phenom II gibt? Und welche Vorteile hat der dann?

----------

## ScytheMan

GHz als Mittel zum Vergleich zweier CPU ist eher unsinnig. Da die Taktung wenig bis gar nichts aussagt.

Sinnvoller sind da eher die Vergleiche von Computerzeitschriften:

http://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-Desktop-Prozessor--index/index/id/693/findAll/0

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/benchmarks,31.html

Das das Intel Mobo einen anderen Grafikchipsatz als das AMD Mobo hat hast du auch berücksichtigt oder?

Der AM3 Sockel und mit ihm die AM3 Phenoms sind schon auf dem Weg. Gibt schon erste AM3 Mainboards: http://www.golem.de/0901/64799.html

Für AM2(+) gibts den Phenom II schon einige Tage.

----------

## l3u

Das Problem ist nur, daß ich mir zwar schon Tabellen und Benchmarks von 50 verschiedenen CPUs anschauen kann ... aber danach bin ich genauso schlau wie vorher. Ich hab da einfach zu wenig Ahnung davon ... was mir allerdings echt weiterhelfen würde, wäre:

[  ] kauf das AMD-Dings, weil _______________

[  ] kauf das Intel-Dings, weil _______________

[  ] wart noch, weil _______________

Irgendwelche Feinheiten sind mir eigentlich auch egal, 5 % mehr oder weniger Leistung in nem Benchmark auch. Bloß kann ich weder mit den aktuell auf dem Markt befindlichen Prozessoren, noch mit den Graphikkarten was anfangen, also was da toll oder schlecht ist. Es soll halt ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sein und nicht unnötig Strom fressen ...

----------

## schachti

Ich würde - aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung - auf den Phenom II setzen, weil er (und die Mainboards) im Vergleich zu entsprechenden Intel-Systemen mit vergleichbarer Leistung günstiger ist und weil er - bei ungefähr gleichem Stromverbrauch - deutlich leistungsfähiger ist als die K8-Serie.

Laut Test in der aktuellen c't verbraucht das Testsystem mit Athlon X2 6400+ im Leerlauf/unter Volllast 68/183 Watt, der Phenom II X4 940 75/188 Watt. Wohlgemerkt hat der Athlon X2 6400+ nur 2 Kerne, der Phenom II X4 940 hingegen vier. Du bekommst also mit einem Phenom II bei gleichem Stromverbrauch deutlich mehr Leistung (in den CPU- und RAM-intensiven Benchmarks Kernel bauen und Cinebench ca. 2,1-2,2 Mal so schnell), bzw. - das ist die Hoffnung für die 2- und 3-Kern-Prozessoren der Phenom II Reihe - mehr Leistung bei weniger Stromverbrauch.

Eine gute Alternative ist der Core 2 Duo:  Das Spitzenmodell E8600 hat einen deutlich niedrigeren Stromverbrauch unter Last als der Athlon X2 6400+ (nur 117 Watt), schlägt ihn aber in allen Benchmarks der c't, teilweise sehr deutlich.

----------

## Knieper

 *l3u wrote:*   

> [x] kauf das AMD-Dings, weil

 

es billiger ist und die auch in Dtl. vertreten sind.

Ich persönlich kaufe einen Rechner, wenn ich ihn brauche. Wenn Du warten kannst, dann brauchst Du momentan keinen, ganz einfach. Ich würde auch auf das "warte noch" nichts geben. Wenn Du gewartet hast, gibt es garantiert wieder neue Ankündigungen, neue Modelle, neue Chipsätze, Preissenkungen - so ist das bei Rechnern nunmal. Da Du auf die "5%" Leistung pfeifst, würde ich, wie ich oben schon schrieb, einen der sparsamen 4850e-Varianten nehmen. Du mußt weniger Verlustwärme abführen, teuer sind sie nicht und unser Mediacenter läuft damit prima. Als Graka haben wir auch nur einen onboard 780G-Chip und der läuft zumindest 2D-technisch unter Linux (mehr nie ausprobiert).

----------

## l3u

Nach längerer Recherche hab ich jetzt mal zwei andere Optionen an Rechner zusammengestellt. Wobei die AMD-CPU scheinbar ganz erheblich viel weniger Strom braucht, als die Intel-CPU. Ein bißchen näher komm ich der Sache mittlerweile ;-) Was sagt ihr zu den beiden hier? Die AMD-Variante ist schon verlockend günstig ...

 *Quote:*   

> Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.00GHz 1333MHz S775 6MB 45nm Box
> 
> ASRock G41M-LE S775 M-ATX VGA (mit Intel GMA X4500)
> 
> 2x2048MB Kit OCZ XTC Platinum 1000MHz CL5
> ...

 

für 379,66 € und

 *Quote:*   

> AMD Athlon64 X2 5050E 2.6GHZ 2x512KB AM2 45W BOX
> 
> ASRock A780GXE/128M 2600MT/s AM2 ATX (mit Radeon HD 3200)
> 
> 2x2048MB Kit OCZ Vista Perfomance Platinum XTC 800MHz CL5
> ...

 

für 295,41 €

----------

## schachti

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Wobei die AMD-CPU scheinbar ganz erheblich viel weniger Strom braucht, als die Intel-CPU.

 

Ganz erheblich sicher nicht. Die Intel-CPU ist mit einer TDP von 65 Watt im Vergleich zu den 45 Watt der AMD-CPU spezifiziert. Aus diesen beiden Tests

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/AMD-Prozessoren-CnQ-phenom,testberichte-239974.html

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/E8500-Core-2-Duo-Wolfdale-Overclocking,testberichte-239969.html

ziehe ich die folgenden Zahlen für den Stromverbrauch des Gesamtsystems:

Core 2 Duo E8400: 73 Watt im Leerlauf / 108 Watt unter Volllast

AMD Athlon X2 4850e: 74 Watt im Leerlauf / 117 Watt unter Volllast

Die Zahlen sind evtl. wegen unterschiedlichem Testaufbau und unterschiedlicher Software zur Erzielung der "Volllast" nicht direkt vergleichbar, geben aber einen deutlichen Anhaltspunkt. Der E8400 dürfte wesentlich schneller als der 5050e sein. Bei nur knapp 90 Euro Preisunterschied würde ich im Vergleich der beiden Konfigurationen - obwohl ich AMD-Fan bin - eindeutig das Intel-System favorisieren.

----------

## l3u

Was ist zum Graphikchip zu sagen? Intel hat sich ja nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert, nach allem, was man so gehört hat in letzter Zeit. Aber dieser GMA-X4500-Chip soll ja evtl. mal richtig was taugen. Mit einer Radeon-Karte hab ich bisher immer nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, was weiß man über das Intel-Ding?

----------

## ScytheMan

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Was ist zum Graphikchip zu sagen? Intel hat sich ja nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert, nach allem, was man so gehört hat in letzter Zeit. Aber dieser GMA-X4500-Chip soll ja evtl. mal richtig was taugen. Mit einer Radeon-Karte hab ich bisher immer nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, was weiß man über das Intel-Ding?

 

Ich hab einen GMA 4500MHD in meinem Notebook, bin positiv überrascht davon. Call Of Duty 4 läuft auf niedrigsten Einstellungen flüssig (zwar hässlich, aber läuft). Ältere Spiele laufen ebenfalls gut.

----------

## l3u

Spielen will ich ja damit eh net, ich will nur Google Earth und KDE-4-Schnickschnack ;-)

----------

## Keepoer

Hallo,

ich bin zwar auch nicht mehr der Experte, aber ich würde ebenfalls den Intel nehmen. Im Vergleich zu dem "low-energy" Athlon sollte der doch beachtlich schneller sein.

Was eventuell noch wichtig wäre/werden könnte: Der Intel kann VT! Solltest du irgendwann noch mal Windows brauchen, kannst du damit XP in einer Xen-Umgebung laufen lassen. Ich weiß aber nicht, in wiefern das auf dich zutrifft...

Und bist du sicher, dass du das AsRock-Mainboard willst? Früher waren die Dinger auf jeden Fall nicht berauschend. Ich meine, sie liefen zuverlässig - da hörte es aber auch auf. Von der Leistung her waren ordentliche Mainboards von MSI oder Asus bei vergleichbaren sonstigen Komponenten deutlich performanter. Das bezog sich aber primär auf Spieleperformance, sekundär auf solche Sachen wie Dateien kopieren, Windows/Linux booten, Programme starten. Es kann aber sein, dass sich in den letzten 3 Jahren was getan hat...

Zu den Grafikleistungen könntest du auch auf www.notebookcheck.com vorbeischauen. Die testen relativ intensiv Laptop-Grafikkarten also auch deine onBoard-Karten: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Mobile-Grafikkarten-Benchmarkliste.735.0.html

MfG

Keep

----------

## firefly

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> Was eventuell noch wichtig wäre/werden könnte: Der Intel kann VT! 

 

Und der AMD kann AMD-V  :Wink: , was das AMD äquivalent zu Intel VT ist.

----------

## l3u

Also wenn's ein vergleichbares (besseres?) Board von nem anderen Hersteller gibt, das auch so in etwa in der Preislage liegt, dann bin ich gern für alle Vorschläge offen!

EDIT:

Also, es ist die Intel-Mühle geworden mit dem Asrock-Board. Für unterm Strich 435 €. Ob das ne gute Entscheidung war, kann ich ja demnächst hier kundtun, zum Wochenende hin sollte das Ding da sein :-)

----------

## ixo

Hallo,

ich habe vor ein paar Tagen meinen neuen privaten Server zusammengestellt:

AMD Athlon X2 4850e

MSI K9AG Neo2-Digital RS690G mit 2x2 GByte Riegeln

2 x Samsung SATA Festplatten (1TB + 0,5TB)

Netzteil 330W Seasonic S12II-330

DVD Laufwerk (IDE, alt)

Floppy (alt)

2. Netzwerkkarte 100MBit/s von Intel (alt)

TV-Karte von Technisat (alt)

(Graphikkarte ist on board, wird nicht weiter verwendet, nur als Text-Console)

Den Verbrauch habe ich mit dem seinerzeit von der c't empfohlenen Meßgerät von Conrad gemessen:

Ruheverbrauch: 54 Watt

Volllast: ~90 Watt.

Der AMD Prozessor regelt bis 1 GHz herunter und die Chipsätze verbrauchen weniger Strom als bei Intel.

Ich finde den Wert von 54 Watt mehr als ok. Mit einer Festplatte würde ich bei knapp 50 Watt landen.

Gruß, ixo

----------

## doedel

Wieviel hat dich die Kiste gekostet? Also nur die neuen Teile, die alten sind ja schlecht einzuschätzen, bekommt man nie um den Preis, den man sich vorstellt  :Wink: 

Ich würde für die Kiste irgendwas um die 200 Teuro ansetzen.

----------

## ixo

Mit 200 € kommt man nicht hin. Das Netzteil hat einen sehr guten Wirkungsgrad, ist also nicht billig.

Das Board ist auch ein besseres. Ich hatte mir einen Arbeitsplatzrechner mit ähnlichem Prozessor mit einem ASROCK Board zusammengestellt, bei dem das Board ca. 2 Wochen lang gestunken hat (Kondensatoren, das Netzteil war auch von Seasonic, daran kann es nicht gelegen haben.). Da ich den Server lange laufen lassen will, habe ich ein besseres Board, auch mit einigermaßen vielen Steckplätzen genommen, bei dem die Kondensatoren nicht nach 2 Jahren Dauerbetrieb den Geist aufgeben. (Bei dem MSI Board hat auch nichts gestunken.)

Die 1TB Platte von Samsung kostet allein gut 100€, die 500GB Platte hatte ich noch vom alten, kaputten Server.

Das Chieftec Gehäuse ist auch ein altes.

Bei http://www.kmelektronik.de/ kannst Du die Preise sehen (vorne steht die Artikelnummer):

15666 MSI Board 70,09€

19171 Athlon X2 45,09€

15256 Platte 1TB 104,99€

15801 Netzteil 88% 52,95€

Speicher ca. 45€ (weiß jetzt nicht, welches es war)

Ich habe die Ladenpreise hier reinkopiert, bei Vorbestellung über's Internet ist es etwas billiger. Ich habe - wie oben beschrieben - bewusst nicht "billige" Teile gekauft.

Der Laden ist für mich relativ gut erreichbar (bei der Preisklasse kaufe ich nicht im Internet) und recht kulant, wenn einem irgendwas nicht passt. Außerdem bauen die das Zeug auch zusammen (damit will ich mich nicht beschäftigen) und man hat nachher Garantie.

Gruß, ixo.

----------

## Clooney

Das hab ich mir als HTPC geholt:

* 1x AMD Athlon 5050e 2x2,6GHz 60€

* 2x 2GB RAM 40€

* 1x WD Caviar Green WD10EADS 1TB 100€

* 1x 	ASUS M3A78-EM 780g Chipsatz 70€ (onboard HD3200 Graka, VGA, DVI, DP, HDMI)

* 1x 	Enermax MODU82+ EMD385AWT 80€

* 1x Antec VERIS Fusion Remote Black 130€

Macht in Summe 480€ fehlt nur noch ein Laufwerk, welches ich aber nicht benötigte, hatte noch genug alte rumliegen.

Alles gekauft bei http://direkt.jacob-computer.de und kam trotz Weihnachten und Neujahr recht schnell.

Das ganze System zieht:

- im Leerlauf ca 40-50W ( je nach dem was im hintergrund läuft und welches BS )

- beim TV schauen ca. 60W

- beim compilieren ca. 90W

- bei volllast: ca 100 - 110W

(alles gemessen an der Steckdose)

Allgemein bin ich mit der Leistung mehr als zufrieden, und es läuft alles Problemlos unter Linux (vorrausgesetzt richtige ati-driver-version)

1200fps bei glxgears reichen mir völlig.

----------

## l3u

@ixo: was ist das denn für ein Meßgerät? Mich würde auch interessieren, was meine Mühle dann so braucht.

----------

## doedel

Mit Strom ist wirklich nicht zu spassen, wer aber ein wenig Ahnung hat und das ganze einnigermassen ordentlich macht, kann sich auch mit Lüsterklemmen, 8€-Multimeter und Kopfrechnen helfen.

Auf jeden fall muss das Multimeter für 230V ausgelegt/zugelassen sein, ein Kaltgerätekabel irgendwo in der Mitte vorsichtig abisolieren (nur die äussere Schicht!), eine Litze trennen und mit den Lüsterklemmen das Messgerät in Serie schalten. Auf Strommessung schalten (normalerweise der 10A-Bereich)

Als bsp: 230V * 0,7A (0,7 gemessen) ergäbe 161W. 

Genau nach dem Prinzip funktionieren diese Zwischenstecker auch.

//edit achso, vergessen, bevor man irgendwas ansteckt 127%ig sichergehen, dass keine Ader der Litze frei heraushängt und die Klemmen mit Isolierband abkleben!

----------

## musv

Mal ganz dumme Laienfrage: 

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Als bsp: 230V * 0,7A (0,7 gemessen) ergäbe 161W. 

 

Wie hoch ist dann der Verbrauch? Wären das 161 W / Stunde?

----------

## doedel

Der Verbrauch ist 161 Watt, wenn er eine Stunde läuft hat er 161 Wattstunden verbraten. 1000 Wattstunden wären eine Kilowattstunde (die du bezahlst), 1000W/161W = 6,21 Stunden, also in 6,21 Stunden hat er 1kWh verbraten.

//edit: ... und in einer Stunde hat er 0,16 kWh verbraten...

----------

## ixo

 *l3u wrote:*   

> @ixo: was ist das denn für ein Meßgerät? Mich würde auch interessieren, was meine Mühle dann so braucht.

 

Nur nebenbei: Mit den Werten aus den Messgeräten muss man extrem vorsichtig sein. Die Rechner haben alle Schaltnetzteile - mit einfach Mitteln ist da nichts zu Messen. Mein altes Messgerät (>10 Jahre alt) hat nur völligen Mist angezeigt. Ich habe aber nicht E-Technik studiert - allerdings habe ich inzwischen aber auch beruflich so einiges von Blindströmen und Phasenverschiebungen gehört.

Das Messgerät in von Conrad, Bestell Nr. 125319 heißt Energy Check 3000. Es wurde beim vorletzten Test der c't zu dem Thema empfohlen (Abweichung 1W vom Referenzgerät). Bei letzten Test war es ein anderes, das wohl billiger war (?).  Da mich das nicht interessiert hat, weiß ich leider nicht, welches.

Gruß, ixo.

----------

## magicteddy

Moin,

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Mit Strom ist wirklich nicht zu spassen, wer aber ein wenig Ahnung hat und das ganze einnigermassen ordentlich macht, kann sich auch mit Lüsterklemmen, 8€-Multimeter und Kopfrechnen helfen.
> 
> Auf jeden fall muss das Multimeter für 230V ausgelegt/zugelassen sein, ein Kaltgerätekabel irgendwo in der Mitte vorsichtig abisolieren (nur die äussere Schicht!), eine Litze trennen und mit den Lüsterklemmen das Messgerät in Serie schalten. Auf Strommessung schalten (normalerweise der 10A-Bereich)
> 
> Als bsp: 230V * 0,7A (0,7 gemessen) ergäbe 161W. 
> ...

 

In der Theorie hast Du recht aber mehr Zustimmung erhälst Du heute nicht von mir. Deine Messung funktioniert nur bei ohmschen Verbrauchern, Glühlampen, Wasserkocher Heizlüfter o.ä.! Sobald da Spulen oder Kondensatoren auftauchen brauchst Du andere Messtechnik! Zur Bastelei will ich mich jetzt lieber nicht äußern, ich würde davon abraten. Hier geht es um Netzspannung, ein falscher Handgriff und Deine Lichter gehen aus und soetwas ist auch schon Fachleuten bei solchem Messaufbauten passiert.

-teddy

----------

## magicteddy

Moin,

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> ... Und bist du sicher, dass du das AsRock-Mainboard willst? Früher waren die Dinger auf jeden Fall nicht berauschend. Ich meine, sie liefen zuverlässig - da hörte es aber auch auf. Von der Leistung her waren ordentliche Mainboards von MSI oder Asus bei vergleichbaren sonstigen Komponenten deutlich performanter. Das bezog sich aber primär auf Spieleperformance, sekundär auf solche Sachen wie Dateien kopieren, Windows/Linux booten, Programme starten. Es kann aber sein, dass sich in den letzten 3 Jahren was getan hat... 

 

Qualitativ stufe ich MSI nicht über Asrock ein. Das sind beides Billigheimer. Zur Performance: in den Berichten halbwegs brauchbarer Zeitschriften habe ich immer die Tendenz, minimaler Unterschied, teilweise mit Schummeleien wie leicht erhöhten Takt errreicht, herausgelesen. Natülich gab es Ausreißer, aber Boards mit gleichem Chipsatz erzielten ziemlich gleiche Leistzungswerte. Zumindest lagen sie so dicht beieinander das man den Unterschied in der Praxis nicht wahr nahm. Über so Chipsätze wie SIS oder frühe ATI & VIA möchte ich jetzt nicht schreiben  :Evil or Very Mad: .

-teddy

----------

## tazinblack

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Nach längerer Recherche hab ich jetzt mal zwei andere Optionen an Rechner zusammengestellt. Wobei die AMD-CPU scheinbar ganz erheblich viel weniger Strom braucht, als die Intel-CPU. Ein bißchen näher komm ich der Sache mittlerweile  Was sagt ihr zu den beiden hier? Die AMD-Variante ist schon verlockend günstig ...
> 
>  *Quote:*   Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.00GHz 1333MHz S775 6MB 45nm Box
> 
> ASRock G41M-LE S775 M-ATX VGA (mit Intel GMA X4500)
> ...

 

Also ich hab hier ne AMD-Variante ähnlich der zweiten vor Dir mit VGA onBoard (Radeon). Ist ein ASRock micro ATX Board ALive NF7G. Sind 2 GB Ram drin und ein DVD-Brenner. Auch so ein Energiespar-Athlon X2 45W als Box.

Damit bin ich super zufrieden. Nur würde ich den Proc nicht mehr Boxed kaufen, denn die originalen AMD Lüfter sind mir zu laut. 

Vielleicht sollte ich doch auf Wasserkühlung umstellen.

Da ich das ganze in ein vorhandenes Gehäuse eingebaut hab, wars noch etwas günstiger.

Komponenten hatte ich von Reichelt oder Alternate ???

----------

## ixo

Also ich verwende für den 45 Watt TPD Athlon X2 folgenden Kühler:

Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 PWM

K&M Artikelnummer: 17140 (zum Nachsehen)

In meiner Workstation habe ich den Lüfter seit gut 1/2 Jahr, bisher ist er absolut leise. Für einen anderen (neuen) Rechner (den oben beschriebenen Server) habe ich ihn auch verbaut.

Bisher kann ich nur sagen: Empfehlens- und sehr preiswert.

Gruß, ixo

----------

## Knieper

 *ixo wrote:*   

> Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 PWM
> 
> K&M Artikelnummer: 17140 (zum Nachsehen)
> 
> 

 

10Eur? Bei uns im Laden kostet der keine 7.

----------

## momonster

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein ...

Da mein Rechner nun auch schon fast 8 Jahre alt ist, habe ich mir bei Alternate mal folgendes zusammengestellt, und würde gern eure Meinung dazu hören:

```
Mainboards Sockel 775

Intel® DG45ID (Art.-Nr.: GPIL48)

DG45ID (G45 Express)

CPU Sockel 775 Core 2 Duo

Intel® Core 2 Duo E8400 (Art.-Nr.: HPHI46)

Core 2 Duo E8400 (2x 3000 MHz)

Arbeitsspeicher DDR2-800

Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 DHX Kit (Art.-Nr.: ICIE5B)

DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 DHX Kit (4096 MB)

CPU Lüfter

Tacens Gelus (Art.-Nr.: HXLD01)

Gelus (754, 775, 939, 940, AM2)

Netzteile bis 600 Watt

be quiet! Dark Power PRO 450W (Art.-Nr.: TN4V25)

Dark Power PRO 450W (450 Watt)

Gehäuse Midi Tower

Cooler Master Cavalier 3 (Art.-Nr.: TQXM02)

Cavalier 3 (5 x 5,25" extern)

DVD-Brenner SATA

LG GH-22LS (Art.-Nr.: CEBL0H)

GH-22LS (22 / 8 / 16 fach)

Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA

Western Digital WD7500AACS 750 GB (Art.-Nr.: AEBW03)

WD7500AACS 750 GB (750 GB)
```

Das Teil soll ausreichend schnell sein, ein bisschen Desktop-3D-Schnickschnack beherrschen, und vor allen Dingen soll der Rechner leise sein.

Das Netzteil kommt mir etwas Überdimensioniert vor, aber kleinere (leise) waren nicht zu finden. Die 4GB Speicher gab es auch von anderen Herstellern zum halben Preis, aber taugt das dann was?

Mit dem Intel-Board sollte ich doch Treibermäßig keine Probleme bekommen?

MfG,

momonster

----------

## Knieper

 *momonster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Netzteile bis 600 Watt
> 
> be quiet! Dark Power PRO 450W (Art.-Nr.: TN4V25)
> ...

 

Für bequiet würde ich keine 75Eur hinpacken, man liest zuviel Schlechtes.

----------

## misterjack

 *momonster wrote:*   

> Die 4GB Speicher gab es auch von anderen Herstellern zum halben Preis, aber taugt das dann was?
> 
> 

 

Bei Corsair bezahlt man schön den Namen mit. Um welche andere Hersteller handelt es sich?

----------

## momonster

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *momonster wrote:*   Die 4GB Speicher gab es auch von anderen Herstellern zum halben Preis, aber taugt das dann was?
> 
>  
> 
> Bei Corsair bezahlt man schön den Namen mit. Um welche andere Hersteller handelt es sich?

 

Arbeitsspeicher DDR2-800

Buffalo DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit

4096 MB, CL5 5-5-15, 2, PC2 6400

----------

## momonster

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *momonster wrote:*   
> 
> Netzteile bis 600 Watt
> 
> be quiet! Dark Power PRO 450W (Art.-Nr.: TN4V25)
> ...

 

Was ist denn hiermit, hat gute Bewertungen bekommen und ist preiswerter.

Enermax PRO82+ 425W

----------

## musv

Hmm, eigentlich dachte ich, dass ich mit meinem Billigteil von Athlon X2 (bei Hardwaremania24 gekauft) noch halbwegs im aktuellen Rahmen bin. Scheinbar ist dem nicht so. Das Teil ruckelt bei Videos stellenweise. 

Testobjekt: 

Athlon X2 6000+, 4 GB Ram DDR2 800, GeForce 9400 GT 

Video: 

Auflösung: 1920x800

Sound: DTS-ES6.1

Kriegt ein Phenom oder ein Intel Quadcore sowas ruckelfrei hin?

----------

## a.forlorn

Das mit dem Stromverbrauch der Intel CPU ist aber schöngerechnet. Da alle Intel außer dem i7 und i5 keinen internen Speichercontroller haben, liegt die Hauptlast auf dem Chipsatz. Und der verbraucht dann mal richtig Leistung. Ich habe hier einen AMD 4850e mit einem Gigabyte 780G Board, 2 Gigabyte RAM und 2 Samsung Festplatten. Idle: 32 W (was ja beim Browsen, Office usw Standard ist). Last beim Kompilieren 68W, mit 3D Vollast 84W. Das schafft man mit KEINEM Intel Chipsatz/ CPU.

----------

